# Debitask-Debt collectors



## Neoman (7 Mar 2013)

I have/had a personal unsecured loan with GE Money which is now with Cabot Financial. I do not know if they took over loans from GE or bought my loan or indeed if they are collecting on commission for GE.
I now have received a letter from Debitask asking me to make an appointment to meet one of their representatives to discuss my financial situation and arrange a payment schedule. They say I can have a third party present ! If I dont they will send their local rep to call with me.

I have been to mabs who provided me with a financial statement which was sent to Cabot and other credditors. I am not in a position to pay them anything & am struggling with interest only on my mortage which is my only secured debt.
I do not feel comfortable talking about my financuial circumstances with these people. I am considering calling them and simply stating that i cannot afford anything. Have they the right to start calling to my home harrassing without first getting a judgement- seeking an instalement order through the courts ? Any ideas ?


----------



## Time (7 Mar 2013)

Debt collectors have no more powers than a private citizen when it comes to demanding you pay money.

The only people who can get a judgement are the owners of the debt which is likely to be Cabot. You are under no obligation to deal with their hired guns. Deal with the owners only.


----------



## WizardDr (7 Mar 2013)

@psheridan

I think what I would do is either:

1. When was last communication  from Cabot? Just wondering is it a long time or short time. 

2. Dig out what was sent by MABS already - which is what I think you say happened previously.

3. A very nice but firm letter to them stating that all this had already been done and the circumstances have not changed.

4. You could meet them and repeat this with a witness - and just be terribly polite and firm.

5. Or else if you have not got the documents go back to MABS and ask them to help.

6. It is not always a good strategy to do nothing unless you are close to a time barred situation (6 years) and you do not then want to acknowledge the debt as it will reset clock to zero. It doesn't sound like this is the case.


----------



## Neoman (7 Mar 2013)

Thanks Wizard.
It was exactly 1 year ago when I sent all the MABS stuff.
I had been paying about 30 a month prior to that but that was at the expence of my mortgage. They advised to pay my mortage and write to others to tell them there was nothing available to pay ythem.
I am considering looking into insolvency whenever the details are published. Is it better to play ball with them until this is published or will it make no difference. ?


----------



## Bronte (7 Mar 2013)

p.sheridan said:


> They advised to pay my mortage and write to others to tell them there was nothing available to pay ythem.


 
Just write the letter Wizard advised at point 3 and see how they react first.  If you cannot afford anything and Mabs agrees than you have nothing to fear.


----------

